# Newbie



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

I have been around on the clomid board for about 18months and have just found out that I cant take anymore clomid and we have to go au naturale. So I suppose we are in between treatment and i just feel so lost. 
We cant have IVF on the nhs as we have a wonderful 4 year old daughter and we defo cant afford to go private. So now it is in the hands of you know who and we will have to let nature take its course.

Love Sal x


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Hi Sal

I am like you and come under 'inbetween treatment' as I have done the Clomid and IVF. We are TTC the 'natural' way again, we full under the wonderful heading of 'unexplained' so it is a case of hitting the jackpot  

On the main menu page under the heading of 'starting out' we have a thread for 'unexplained' you can come over and chat with us.

Take care and good luck

Shaz xxx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Hi Sally there is always this thread - geat bunch of girls here for chats, moans, smiles, and tears (TTC Naturally):-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,43546.100.html


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi sal and welcome to this section

Sorry to hear that clomid hasnt worked out for u and hope u get a natural BFP

Kate


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Girls,

I am an inbetweenie now too, can I join you?  

Got full AF tonight and feeling a bit low  

Not doing 2nd IUI til April, seems ages away and the clock is ticking!

I wish they would just give me IVF or ICSI but I'm sure I have to do 4 IUI's first, not feeling very optimistic at the mo, cos I thought I'd did everything poss to make 1st attempt work but no massive horrible bfn!!

I cant leave FF board tho cos I'm addicted now, glad I found it  

XX


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Kizzymouse

Sorry to read your AF turned up, how are you doing? 

Shaz xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

I'm fine now Shaz, the witch has almost left the building, and it wasnt as bad as I was dreading!!

Been out at weekend for well deserved drink and us time with DP, realised just HOW MUCH I love him  

We can do this, and if it doesnt work we are blessed with each other.

He has put up with a lot during 1st treatment, with my moodswings on evil pessaries!!  

I am just so glad I have him!

Not starting again til April so we are gonna have lots of fun and do what we like til then, me and him against the world YEAH!!!  

Sending all you inbetweenies some


----------



## Hippy (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Kizzymouse - we meet again   (I sent you a few messages when you were on your 2ww) You has such a rough 2ww it is no doubt you felt so low afterwards, but pleased to read you feeling tiny bit better and planning to try and enjoy some nice times before round 2 good on you girl!!

Sallystar - Wishing you the world of   you have had a sad journey and hoping its time for your luck to chance again too.

Shaz - Wishing you all the luck in the world too  

I am feeling   at mo as permanently seem to be in the in between stage, hence thought I'd pop on this thread for a bit of support. Dh and I have been on tx for a solid two and half years between us but in all that time have never made it to a 2ww stage   Dhs tx was a disaster (Dh has zero sperm count due to the very rare childhood tumour he survived) and had to be abandoned after he'd been on HCG injections three times a week every week for an entire 18 months, because our heartless PCT wouldn't help fund the second type of injection we then found out he needed to complete the tx programme properly!!!?? 

It was the worst 18 months of our lives with never a chance of me getting preg as we learnt afterwards from a leading specialist in London my DH should have been on HMG jabs with the HCG ones from the start and without them no sperm count would ever have be been triggered   So my brave poor DH therefore endured three HCG injections every single week for 18 months for nothing. 

After the trauma of the above we felt so cheated and were not going to be forced by the NHS to give up our dream, so we decided to now try donor IUI tx privately as our last hope. Started this journey last October and after a false start in December ( clinic said i could start my 1st medicated IUI cycle - but when went into the clinic to have the first jab we were sent away again and told we'd have to wait until next cycle as donor supply clinic was closed over the days between Xmas and New Year and our clinic hadn't realised this beforehand hence calling us in and giving us false hope  ) I was so mentally and physically ready to start it was crushing having to just go home and wait another four weeks. Finally 4 weeks ago got the call to start first IUI (with menopur jabs) but alas got to cd day 12 and my follies were just absolutely tiny (despite the drugs to stimulate them) and were not really growing, then disaster struck and the lead one I had which was a tiny 9.5mm then ovulated on cd13 of its own accord before it had properly mature, so the tx had to be abandoned .  The clinic were very concerned about why my egg did not mature properly and how it could have ovulated at such a tiny size (they told me they don't get released until they are at least 15mm even in womens cycles who are not having IF tx) so  back in the going nowhere zone and now have to go through the heartache of waiting another full cycle but this one will involve having daily follicle scans between cd8 -14 to see what is going on - no tx will be done on this cycle   

Currently waiting for my AF to arrive and its late   and just feel so low. The thought of another four weeks just to be poked with those yucky internal scans but with no exciting insem part going to take place is really hard. I am also so scared about what the results of my follicle monitoring might show, all I want with all my heart and have done for the last 10 years is to be able to reach that elusive place of being on a 2ww. I know 2wws are the hardest thing ever but I just so long to reach that part and know I have had that first ever chance that conception could have taken place.

Sorry for such a massive post, just needed to write this stuff down.
Love to all of you struggling along on the awfulness that is waiting for tx
Love
Hippy
xx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Hippy,

Thanks so much for the messages you sent me on my 2WW, I really appreciated them.

After reading your post I just wanna send you a big   honey, you've been thru so much. I really hope it all works out for you soon!  

I have been fine, not letting it get me down, as its only 1st try after all.  3 more to go!!  

Its really nice not worrying and being   all the time!!

We are going away this weekend, going partying, its great!!   

I hope we get to be on 2WW together soon if everything works out for you chickXX

I will be hanging around here til April!  
Take  care


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sal

How you doing hun  It's wierd moving from the clomid board isn't it 

I'm kind of "floating" around in limbo too whilst we wait for ivf next month - only 5 weeks to go 

Anyway, wishing you loads & loads of luck    

Take care
Natasha


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya Natasha

I havent really left the clomid board yet. Me Flower and Kerry have decided tomake ourselves honourary members and gatecrash for a while 

You havent long left until your ivf have you? I have to wait 3 months to go back and discuss what options we have left if any. I dont think I can be arsed with anymore messing about down there and I might just take my mums advice and forget about ttc and enjoy having dd in my life.
Easier said than done

Sal x


----------



## Hippy (Aug 2, 2005)

Kizzymouse   huge thanks for your lovely reply message, so pleased you are getting some of your enjoyment for life back during the dreaded in between tx stage. Heres hoping if after my investigation cycle (starts on Monday!) we might then be 2ww buddies in April   will keep a eye out for you my lovely. 

Big hi to all the others on this thread and wishing each of your waits until your treatments get going again, to go faster than we can imagine.

Love
Hippy
xx


----------

